# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesenick (Dordrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesenick

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Dudokplein, Dordrecht

Adres: Dudokplein 111, Dordrecht

Website: www.huisartsendudokplein.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wesenick*

----------

